# non ADA max slope for ramp



## ELLEN09US (Nov 14, 2014)

I appreciate your input.


----------



## steveray (Nov 14, 2014)

Ramp used for what purpose?....And welcome to the forum!


----------



## ELLEN09US (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you!

purpose is for delivery to commercial kitchen... kegs and stuff.


----------



## cda (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome....


----------



## RLGA (Nov 15, 2014)

Section 1010.3 (2012 IBC) allows a 1:8 slope for non egress ramps.  Egress ramps and accessible ramps have the same maximum slope.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Nov 15, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 15, 2014)

Max slope would be 30 degrees per OSHA

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=25135


----------

